# Scooters



## BrenchToast (Jun 29, 2012)

Does anybody else ride scooters? i don't imagine many of you do, but there has to be some of you who at least skate or ride BMX. Anyway what are your thoughts about this newer action sport?

here are some videos to show how far it has come from dumb little kids getting in everyone's way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVgQ6heN7gE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPxOy9nTypk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y-4wSxEw-k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVmBDv-yzdM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPch9ExKa9c


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 3, 2012)

Gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrenchToast (Jul 5, 2012)

you're cool


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 5, 2012)

BrenchToast said:


> you're cool


Yes because nothing is cooler than seeing a full grown man on a scooter..


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 6, 2012)

Vroom, Vroom!
"Ciao!"


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jul 6, 2012)

hahahaha oh my god these posts have me laughing. but the scootering tricks are kind of cool. but i dont think there really is too much money making off of that shit lol.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 6, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Vroom, Vroom!
> "Ciao!"


lol...... Hey y'all check out my scooter...oooohhgggaawww ( if they had a gay smiley face it would be inserted here)


----------

